# Clarifying my previous comment on tires: please read



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

OK In one of my last posts i made this comment:
"I am running poly-mods on tomy plastic home tracks. i have been running mounted sili-sponge tires. very good but very expensive. The Wizzard LAWG orange, the BSRT AST, the Law Breaker white firm. The Law Breaker is my favorite by far. These tires drive well but don't wear well. "
I have taken a little heat about that comment so i would like to clarify it. I wasn't speaking of any particular tire when i made that comment. I was speaking of silicone coated tires in a general sense. Which do not wear as well as some harder less grippy tires. I was trying to give an honest critique of my experience with this "type of tire" to get info on how to improve my slot car building/driving experience. Thats the only way to glean sage advice from those here who know more about slot cars than i. (and there are a lot of them) My dream is a super grippy, low rolling resistance tire that lasts forever!! For $5 a pair. I woke up from that dream a few months ago. So to anyone who took umbrage i wasn't bad mouthing anyones product. I apoligize if it sounded so. As i stated in my earlier post Law Breakers are my favorite by far!! Well back to racing. mj


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL City,you'll always get heat from somebody who doesn't agree,try not to let it get to you,as most guys appreciate the insight into a potential problem.
Odds are the people giving you static are in some way connected to whatever you're talking about,and if they don't like what they hear ,tough luck,they should work on fixing the problem,but instead most just attack the messenger:thumbsup:
I have some experience in this field you might say,a couple manufacture'rs have my name and phone number wrote on their bathroom wall's:woohoo:
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hornet said:


> LOL City,you'll always get heat from somebody


Yes H, I agree. In this case it was someone who i think is a good guy and has a good product. it was a case of misunderstanding my post as it was written and my motivation. we cleared it up personally but i just wanted it cleared up here. mj


----------

